# Senco Fusion Nail Gun



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

On Saturday 08/13/11, I practiced with my new *Senco* Fusion 18 ga. Nail Gun (FN55AX) for the first time.
I’ve never used a nail gun before, but I found the *Senco* extremely easy to use.
This is a cordless gun with a permanently-sealed nitrogen gas cylinder. The battery is an 18 volt Li-ion which charges 80% in 15 Minutes and 100% in 45 Minutes. The gun has a solid feel and is very well balanced.
The selector switch has 3 options – Off, Contact-Actuation (Bump Fire), or Sequential (Trigger Pull). 
There is a mechanical Depth Adjustment dial with a guide.
I attached a scrap piece of 3/4” plywood to a 2×4 scrap in Sequential mode. The nails went through the plywood with no trouble. The gun recycles in about 3 seconds after firing.
Then I attached a piece of molding to a scrap piece of 3/4” fir by bump-firing 3 nails. No problem!
I’d been looking at nail guns for a while, but I didn’t want to buy a compressor.
Paslode has cordless guns, but the gas cylinder needs to be replaced. I’ve also seen comments about the odor of the gas used.
The *Senco* gun comes with 1 battery and a charger in a large tool bag. The bag is zipper and has plenty of pockets and compartments both inside and out. There is a velcro strap inside to secure the gun and a moveable pad to cushion it.
First Impression – This is a quality tool that will work for years.


----------



## Trimguy (Oct 1, 2011)

I haven't used the Senco, yet. But I have had much experience with the Paslode. The odor is definitely annoying but that is not my big issue with cordless guns. The fuel cells are not cheap. The down time you get between firings can impede efficiency. I have noticed issues with the nail driver. I believe it is as a result of the residue created by the gas combustion. But not 100% on that. I do notice they get dirty quick. One thing that really turns me off about them is if you have to use them in any kind of weather, forget about it. They simply won't work when there is moisture involved. As a quick, hop out of your tuck, run into the job and pop a few nails into your material without having to roll out the compressor and hose, they are ok. But quite simply not worth the coin, in my opinion.


----------

